# 10/24 SanPedro / RanchoPalosVerdes - GURKHA EVENT



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a Gurkha event at the San Pedro / Rancho Palos Verdes CLASSIC TOBACCO store this Friday if anyone local (LOS ANGELES AREA) is interested:


CLASSIC TOBACCO
28390 S Western Ave
Rancho Palos Verdes, CA 90275
(310) 547-1061

EVENT TIME: 4pm - 9pm

I've been once before; they have food, drink, a free cigar or two, specials, raffles, an indoor lounge & outdoor tented area for the event. I won a $200 box of G5 Avengers a couple months back!

Let me know if you plan on attending; this joint is in my backyard!

Please help support our local California B&M's & participate & buy some sticks.

(I am in no way affiliated with Classic Tobacco)


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

B-U-M-P

Let me know if you're thinking of going too!


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

See you there!?

some more details from the flyer:

For a night of smokes, snacks & beverages

GURKHA SPECIALS

Buy 3 cigars, get 1 free
Buy 10 cigars, get 4 free
Buy 20 cigars, get 8 free

Classic Tobacco Raffle - A chance to win lots of prizes! including humidors, lighters, cigars, women, etc.

One free Gurkha cigar just for walking in the cigar room and a chance to win a box of Gurkha cigars

-2 months ago when I was there, they raffled off 2 full boxes of Gurkha cigars ($200+ value/each), a very nice desktop humidor with drawers, 2 2-sleeve travel cases and a few other things. Raffle tickets were $1/each; I think you got 6 for $5.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

BUMP


----------

